# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Trim or not?

## veitnamcam

Giving this skin to Dad tomorrow for dad day (he shot it).
I had it professionally tanned and it is nice and supple but I just think I should trim it to a smooth outline rather than the obvious stretching, tacking points.

Opinions please..... freshly sharpened knife in hand.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

leave as it is...wonderful prezzy.

----------


## Hunty1

Yeah I'd say leave it as is,  looks great!

----------


## Gibo

Maybe just some of the highs on the left side as we see it

----------


## veitnamcam

> Maybe just some of the highs on the left side as we see it


Yea its a bit lopsided....Fucks with my OCD

----------


## MSL

Leave as it was cut off the animal.

----------


## veitnamcam

I shoulda put a poll up.

So far.


3 leave it as is.
1 undecided (me)
1 light even up

----------


## StrikerNZ

I'd smooth it up a bit, if it was me.

----------


## Blisters

leave it as is, beautiful skin btw I hope this turns out just as nice (has the same markings and spots)

----------


## Shearer

Give him a sharp knife as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Give him a sharp knife as well.


I have already made him a couple of knives one of which he will tell anyone who will listen it skinned 15 deer and 5 pigs before it needed sharpening :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Perfect for trimming a skin. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Your lucky VC, it’s 12 months of excuses, I still waiting for mine to be done!! Look good, now trim the ugly thing! Or on second thoughts it it’s perfect as it is! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!

----------


## stingray

Leave it up to your dad! Let him judge and adjust to his taste! What is done cannot be undone.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Your lucky VC, it’s 12 months of excuses, I still waiting for mine to be done!! Look good, now trim the ugly thing! Or on second thoughts it it’s perfect as it is! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!


Hey if you really want it done NOW get whoever it is to send it to someone who can do it now.....if not well there is probably a reason you gave it to them and are willing to wait.

Had this one sitting around for months now waiting for fathers day.......the dog has got quite attached to it.

----------


## Maca49

> Hey if you really want it done NOW get whoever it is to send it to someone who can do it now.....if not well there is probably a reason you gave it to them and are willing to wait.
> 
> Had this one sitting around for months now waiting for fathers day.......the dog has got quite attached to it.


Who did it for you?
It hasn’t worried me but I think I’ve heard every excuse in the book. I told last time I was a member of the Taupo NZDA, he didn’t realise that, he’s the president! Geeze never again!! I worried that he’s stuffed it!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Who did it for you?


Will track down tomorrow.....cards in the ute I think and wife has the ute.

----------


## wsm junkie

Leave it as it is....there ya go, deciding vote :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Deciding vote is leave it as is but man I want to trim that bit in front of the left forequarter...it looks like it has 3 front legs ffs  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

We all know the stupid deer taste best but keeping a skin of a 5 legged mutant maybe a bit far? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

@Maca49 

Took about 6 weeks from memory.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just use the Leder Tanning kits, have done a few chamois and a tahr skin now and all turn out just like a bought one and easy peasy

----------


## Max Headroom

> Yea its a bit lopsided....Fucks with my OCD


I get what you're saying, but will your Dad mind it looking like it is ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just use the Leder Tanning kits, have done a few chamois and a tahr skin now and all turn out just like a bought one and easy peasy


I havent used one of those yet but have done a few with yee olde baking soda and kero method.

What do the kits cost?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I get what you're saying, but will your Dad mind it looking like it is ?


Il find out in a hour or 2

----------


## bang

> Just use the Leder Tanning kits, have done a few chamois and a tahr skin now and all turn out just like a bought one and easy peasy


are those the ones that leave the skin a blue colour?

----------


## Blisters

> Il find out in a hour or 2


what did he say?

----------


## veitnamcam

> what did he say?


Thanks very much now where should I put that? 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

hahaha, trim or not ffs ha

----------


## veitnamcam

> hahaha, trim or not ffs ha


I didnt mention it and neither did he so I guess I will just wait and see how it looks next time I am out there.

----------


## Shearer

> I didnt mention it and neither did he so I guess I will just wait and see how it looks next time I am out there.


He was probably just being polite and didn't want to appear ungrateful. :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

> are those the ones that leave the skin a blue colour?


nope leder kits leave skin pale tan colour,blue tinge is a different acid tan...cantthink which one offhand,often used commercially.

----------


## Maca49

> I didnt mention it and neither did he so I guess I will just wait and see how it looks next time I am out there.


And its not hanging out ya butt!! So its a go!!!

----------


## Dundee

Well that looks awesome.I did a bit more trimming losing the tail and cutting the hide a bit on the yearling I carried out but still getting it tanned.

----------

